# H2O 920 auf 2500k



## B4C4RD! (5. August 2012)

Guten tag..

Ich hab jetz seit Freitag die oben Beschriebene Kompakt-WaKue. Vorher war'n NH-D14 drauf...
Mit meinem NH-D14 hatte Ich auf 4,8GHz im Idle ca. 32-37°C, jetz mit der 920 im Idle: 40-43°C
Außentemp ca. 25°C WLP hab ich die Arctic Silver4. Xpredator Evil Black-Edition dient als Zuhause.
Hab den Radi am Heck & im Deckel 2 120er von Enermax. 

Fuer mich Persoenlich sind die Temps der 920 zu hoch.


----------



## Colonia (5. August 2012)

Hey,

Die Temperaturen unter Last sind nicht aussagekräftig. Belaste mal die CPU mit Prime95 und sag uns deine Temperaturen unter Last.


----------



## <BaSh> (5. August 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## B4C4RD! (5. August 2012)

Ich hab jetz grad mal nur KURZ prime angemacht, innerhalb von 2min. is die Cpu von 43°C auf 87°C hochgejagt.


----------



## blautemple (5. August 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## Colonia (5. August 2012)

Das ist definitiv viel zu viel. Takte die CPU mal runter. 1,44V sind für den normalen Gebrauch viel zu hoch. Ich bekomme die 4,5 GHz mit 1,3V hin. Versuch mal unter 1,35V zu kommen. 

Du kannst von diesen kompakt-Wasserkühlungen keine Wunder-Temperaturen erwarten.


----------



## B4C4RD! (5. August 2012)

Mein NH-D14 is wieder drauf, ich starte Prime & siehe da, juckt Ihn gar nicht das mein 2500k auf 4,8GHz rennt  Hoechstetemp nach der gleichen Zeit 70°C  


Ich liebe mein NH-D14 einfach <3


----------



## blautemple (5. August 2012)

is ja auch klar das die kompakt wakü bei 600rpm komplett abnippelt


----------



## the.hai (5. August 2012)

guggst du 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...33-kompaktkuehlung-antec-h2o-920-im-test.html

komisch, in dem test liegt die 920 vorne. ist auch alles richtig montiert?


----------



## blautemple (5. August 2012)

das problem wird einfach sein das die lüffis nur mit 600rpm laufen


----------

